

WebRTC Signalling: Here Be Dragons - JoeAltmaier
http://www.sococo.com/news-and-events/webrtc-signaling-here-be-dragons.html

======
JoeAltmaier
P2P can be hard. tl;dr: Socket.Io isn't the solution.

